# Dormosedan Gel VS. Dormosedan injectable



## mydaddysjag (Feb 1, 2012)

I was wondering what you prefered, the liquid injection dormosedan given IM or orally, or the dormosedan gel given orally?

How long for onset of each, and does one tend to last longer? I know IV works the fastest, but Im not comfortable giving IV meds.

I try to stick to doing oral meds as much as possible, always scared of an absess so I try to minimize needle sticks. I know that some give the liquid dormosedan thats meant for IV/IM orally, and that there is also that new oral dormosedan gel.

I prefer oral meds, but with a horse I need to sedate, its not really likely that I can for sure get the paste under the tongue, and the gel says it must be given under the tongue. I can get meds in the mouth on the unruly ones, but thats all I can guarantee.

My vet said some people feel it works better when given IM, and worked faster.

My vet is prescribing Dormosedan for a horse we have to help with some issues until we can get the horse trained better to accept these things, and said it is up to me which to get, they will give me a prescription for the gel, or I can come to the office to get some prefilled syringes. My worry with the syringes is that the horse is still growing, and may "outgrow" the dose they put in a syringe. With the paste I could just up it one notch if needed.

They also mentioned something about Rompun, but honestly Ive never used it. I hate to say it this way, but until hes trained better, I want whatever will make him stand quietly without being overly anxious, or flipping out. I would rather sedate him than him have bad experiences. As you can see, Im not super "up" on sedatives, I havent had to use anything in years, and when we did, it was a mare and we used ace (probably 10 years ago)


----------



## valshingle (Feb 1, 2012)

I have used the Dormosedan Gel and really like it.

You must wear gloves when handling it as it can be absorbed through your skin.

I have found that it doesn't matter if it isn't under the tongue. Anywhere in the mouth has worked for me.

Allow 20 mins minimum for it to work.

Do not use for teeth floating or other issues in the mouth - or you may end up being sedated.

It is great for clipping and feet trimming - if your horse needs sedation for those sorts of things. I'm not going to get into the controversy of those who are against sedating horses for clipping and trimming.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 1, 2012)

Val, does the gel work as well as the IM on the super nutty horses?

Sedation isnt my first choice either, but things like hoof trims have to be done, otherwise its neglect. Its simply not worth anyone getting hurt when there is a product that can comfort the horse, and help keep everyone safe. This isn't a replacement for proper training, just an aide so that we can do the things that need done until he's comfortable (or at least bearable) to have them done without sedation.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never used the gel, but have used the injectible quite often. I've used it for difficult horses, like Wiz, when it was time for feet or teeth. And I've used it to "teach" some horses about clipping. If they are going to freak out and be dangerous, I've found a couple times of using Dorm and then they get the hint that clipping isn't going to kill them. They are still totally awake and aware of what's going on around them, so I think they absorb the concept of "this is harmless" even though they're slightly sedated. I've never had to use it more than twice on any horse other than Wiz. I allow 15-20 mins to work before I begin.

My vet uses a combination or Rompun and something else (can't recall right now) for teeth or when US a maiden.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 1, 2012)

Recently used the gel on a naughty draft horse and it worked great!


----------



## Sandy B (Feb 1, 2012)

I have used the gel and it works fantastic.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 1, 2012)

How long does it generally take to work, and how long does it work?

You guys must be in my boat, feet trimming and to learn that the clippers wont eat him. Still fights big time when twitched, so this is the next step.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 1, 2012)

It takes about 20-30 mins to work. Give it to the horse and then leave them alone in their stall and keep the area quiet. If I have to clip a young horse for the first time and I think I'm going to have real trouble then I ask my vet for an IM 'cocktail'. She makes up a combo of a couple of drugs depending on how squirrely the horse is. I have one horse that gets very 'twitchy' when doing his legs, so I use a combo from the vet for him. Some drugs are better for twitching skin, or kicking legs; it all depends on what the horse usually does.

The dorm gel seems to work for about 45mins to an hour. I have given horses an additional dose, if the first doesn't last long enough or isn't quite strong enough. Your vet should be able to give you an exact loading dose and then an optional second dose, if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 2, 2012)

I use all three methods, IV IM and oral on our big horses, I haven't had to use it on my minis yet but I would go for the oral if necessary.

If you can get the horse to keep it under the tongue the effect will last slightly longer. The only thing with Dormosedan is that it can make a horse sweat so it isn't always the best drug for clipping.


----------



## LindaL (Feb 2, 2012)

I prefer the gel as well....BUT I have found that it has to be given BEFORE the horse is worked up and his adrenalin is pumping or it will not work...This has been my experience anyway.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Xylazine... much much much cheaper than detomadine. $20 for a whole bottle, vs $5 per shot.

If I had to do detomadine and I needed a longer active version, I'd use the gel personally. Besides the fact I can't afford even the smallest bottle of Dermosadan, the gel is faster absorbed orally.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2012)

Goodness Nathan. I feel for you. A 5mil bottle is pretty reasonable around here and lasts me longer than it's good for.



Nathan Luszcz said:


> I use Xylazine... much much much cheaper than detomadine. $20 for a whole bottle, vs $5 per shot.
> 
> If I had to do detomadine and I needed a longer active version, I'd use the gel personally. Besides the fact I can't afford even the smallest bottle of Dermosadan, the gel is faster absorbed orally.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 3, 2012)

When I got our last shot of the dormosedan, it was a dose for a 200lb horse, and was $8 because they were already at the barn to vaccinate a horse. Normally, if they arent already seeing your horse, like if you call in for a syringe prior to clipping its $15. Of course, they wont give me a prescription for the injectible. Cant say I blame them, just dont like having to drive an hour, plus pay $15 per shot of it when a whole bottle costs $89


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, but that whole bottle is 5ml  Granted, a half ml is a HUGE dose, so you're still talking ten doses, at $8-9 each (for a big horse). But Xylazine works just as well, works faster (doesn't last as long), and is FIFTY doses for $20, its hard to justify the difference if you don't need the extra 10 minutes of sedation. I've never run into something that Xylazine couldn't handle that didn't have the vet right there to give heavier drugs, usually Torb combos. To me, the expense isn't justified. Yeah, it'd be nice to have around, if you are buying


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 3, 2012)

I've never used Xylazine honestly, no experience with it. Most vets around me are Ace happy, but I have a stud colt, a stallion, and a gelding so I wont use it. Dormosedan is the other big one around here. I'll ask the vet today about the Xylazine, having her out for more vaccines.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2012)

My 5mil bottle is $19. I get 15-20 doses out of it. Dorm only requires the tiniest of doses to work.


----------



## prairie ponies (Feb 3, 2012)

We have had good resuslts using the injectable demorsedan orally. It seems to take 30 to 40 minutes to have the desired effect. We don't even manage to get it under the tongue. We have one boy who just will not tolerate the clippers on his legs without it.


----------



## Belinda (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Parmela you have to tell where your source is for $19 a bottle , I have looked all over , and besides having to have script to orderit a 5 ml bottle cheapest I can get it is $82.. Please let me know .. As with these first time Shetlands I use it for feet and clipping .. I am getting to old to fight with them . LOL !!




)


----------



## prairie ponies (Feb 3, 2012)

Belinda said:


> Hey Parmela you have to tell where your source is for $19 a bottle , I have looked all over , and besides having to have script to orderit a 5 ml bottle cheapest I can get it is $82.. Please let me know .. As with these first time Shetlands I use it for feet and clipping .. I am getting to old to fight with them . LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> )



Hey Belinda, It is our wonderful Cross Country Midnight Rider that we have the WAR with when we go to the legs !


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Feb 3, 2012)

mydaddysjag said:


> I've never used Xylazine honestly, no experience with it. Most vets around me are Ace happy, but I have a stud colt, a stallion, and a gelding so I wont use it. Dormosedan is the other big one around here. I'll ask the vet today about the Xylazine, having her out for more vaccines.



I think they are ace happy because its so cheap and doesn't actually do anything lol. So its "safe". The only time I use ace is with geldings for sheath cleaning. Otherwise, I skip right to xylazine (aka Rompum). I just can't afford detomadine, nor do I need anything that strong. If xylazine can't handle it, and I still need help, I should have a vet there.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Belinda, I get it from Mineral Area Vet Clinic, Farmington, Mo.

I've also had my dog vet order it for me and that was $34 if I remember correctly.



Belinda said:


> Hey Parmela you have to tell where your source is for $19 a bottle , I have looked all over , and besides having to have script to orderit a 5 ml bottle cheapest I can get it is $82.. Please let me know .. As with these first time Shetlands I use it for feet and clipping .. I am getting to old to fight with them . LOL !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 3, 2012)

I actually had the vet out to geld another horse today, and the first injection was IV Rompun (to be followed by ketamine). The horse had a reaction to the rompun (hadnt had the ketamine yet) and was thrashing around very badly for quite a while. Had to yell for more help to pin him down to get the ketamine in him, which left him quiet, but awake. I have NEVER had this happen when gelding, and this vet has done numerous geldings for me. Normally the rompun sedates them standing quiet, and the ketamine lays them down to sleep, we do the procedure, and they are back up in a half an hour. After this situation, I am scared to death of rompun, and will be sure that this horse NEVER gets rompun again.


----------



## valshingle (Feb 3, 2012)

One of my vets warned me that some vets will dilute the sedatives to make them go farther since they are so expensive. This is done when you get them by the shot. I have had the occasion when a shot doesn't seem to work as well as previous doses. I don't know if this is common, but thought I would pass this on.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow Val, very interesting. Hope that's not why my dorm is cheap!



valshingle said:


> One of my vets warned me that some vets will dilute the sedatives to make them go farther since they are so expensive. This is done when you get them by the shot. I have had the occasion when a shot doesn't seem to work as well as previous doses. I don't know if this is common, but thought I would pass this on.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 3, 2012)

My stallion had the SAME reaction mydaddysjag! Scared me so bad-he was a 16 yr old stallion getting gelded and actually thrashed until it wore off-about 30 or so minutes later (my vet gave a light dose). It was rough and really scared me. He was also awake. THE worst gelding experience i've ever had, but he healed better than the yearlings I had gelded at the same time. My vet said she has never seen a horse have that reaction to it before.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Feb 4, 2012)

I've sedated hundreds of horses with xylazine (Rompum) and detomadine, and never had a reaction like that. I am confident saying it was a fluke. The vet could have given it IA since that type or response is VERY common if given in the artery rather than the vein. I wouldn't hold it against the drug at all.


----------

